# The Big Short Movie



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Totally loved this movie! Learned so much. Excitement of a movie but you left with knowledge of a documentary. 
What are you thoughts about this movie?


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm familiar with the title, but haven't gotten around to actually seeing it. Maybe I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> Totally loved this movie! Learned so much. Excitement of a movie but you left with knowledge of a documentary.
> What are you thoughts about this movie?


Its on my wish list as are another number of films.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

Unless one has an advanced degree in economics, many of the concepts are hard to grasp, but it's still very well down...and disheartening!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Unless one has an advanced degree in economics, many of the concepts are hard to grasp, but it's still very well down...and disheartening!


I had to watch it twice to understand it better. They even said in the bonus features on the DVD that the banks purposely use confusing terms so that only they will know what is really going on. But the movie does an excellent job of trying to make it less confusing. I like their use of breaking the fourth wall.


----------

